# Namaste... from India



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

spookey.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## spookey (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

spookey said:


> Hi Archers,
> I have just started shooting bow. Excellent forum for archers, beginners and Pros alike. Looking forward to learn from you all.
> Thank you!


Welcome to AT, you must be from Southern India, saying "you all"


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## Treehopper (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome


----------

